# Milwaukee Bucks @ Chicago Bulls Part II Game Thread



## DHarris34Phan (Oct 28, 2004)

Milwaukee Bucks (24-33) @ Chicago Bulls (29-27)​March 7th, 2005

Last Game: 97-85 Win vs. Chicago​
Location: United Center​






*Starting Lineups:*​
<IMG WIDTH=100 HEIGHT=150 BORDER=0 ALT="WILLIAMS, MAURICE" TITLE="WILLIAMS, MAURICE" SRC="/img/headshots/100x150/bucks/WILLIAMS, MAURICE.jpg"><IMG WIDTH=100 HEIGHT=150 BORDER=0 ALT="REDD, MICHAEL" TITLE="REDD, MICHAEL" SRC="/img/headshots/100x150/bucks/REDD, MICHAEL.jpg"><IMG WIDTH=100 HEIGHT=150 BORDER=0 ALT="MASON, DESMOND" TITLE="MASON, DESMOND" SRC="/img/headshots/100x150/bucks/MASON, DESMOND.jpg"><IMG WIDTH=100 HEIGHT=150 BORDER=0 ALT="SMITH, JOE" TITLE="SMITH, JOE" SRC="/img/headshots/100x150/bucks/SMITH, JOE.jpg"><IMG WIDTH=100 HEIGHT=150 BORDER=0 ALT="GADZURIC, DAN" TITLE="GADZURIC, DAN" SRC="/img/headshots/100x150/bucks/GADZURIC, DAN.jpg">

*Versus:*​
<IMG WIDTH=100 HEIGHT=150 BORDER=0 ALT="DUHON, CHRIS" TITLE="DUHON, CHRIS" SRC="/img/headshots/100x150/bulls/DUHON, CHRIS.jpg"><IMG WIDTH=100 HEIGHT=150 BORDER=0 ALT="HINRICH, KIRK" TITLE="HINRICH, KRIK" SRC="/img/headshots/100x150/bulls/HINRICH, KIRK.jpg"><IMG WIDTH=100 HEIGHT=150 BORDER=0 ALT="NOCIONI, ANDRES" TITLE="NOCIONI, ANDRES" SRC="/img/headshots/100x150/bulls/NOCIONI, ANDRES.jpg"><IMG WIDTH=100 HEIGHT=150 BORDER=0 ALT="DAVIS, ANTONIO" TITLE="DAVIS, ANTONIO" SRC="/img/headshots/100x150/bulls/DAVIS, ANTONIO.jpg"><IMG WIDTH=100 HEIGHT=150 BORDER=0 ALT="CURRY, EDDY" TITLE="CURRY, EDDY" SRC="/img/headshots/100x150/bulls/CURRY, EDDY.jpg">​
*Key Matchup!*​Joe Smith Vs. Eddy Curry
<IMG WIDTH=200 HEIGHT=300 BORDER=0 ALT="SMITH, JOE" TITLE="SMITH, JOE" SRC="/img/headshots/200x300/bucks/SMITH, JOE.jpg"> <IMG WIDTH=200 HEIGHT=300 BORDER=0 ALT="CURRY, EDDY" TITLE="CURRY, EDDY" SRC="/img/headshots/200x300/bulls/CURRY, EDDY.jpg">​
After a game 2 nights ago where Joe Smith outperformed Eddy Curry, this will be the matchup that I think will decide the game this time around...

Prediction: Bucks-102 Bulls-98, Bucks have the Bulls' number!


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

I just don't think the Bucks can pull it off again, especially not at the Bulls home court

Bulls: 91
Bucks: 84


----------



## DHarris34Phan (Oct 28, 2004)

*Preview*:

*WHEN: 7:30 p.m. Monday.

WHERE: United Center, Chicago.

BROADCASTS: TV - Fox Sports Net cable. Radio - WTMJ-AM (620).

NOTEBOOK:
'D' IT UP: Bucks coach Terry Porter was amused to hear that last week ESPN's Tim Legler called the Bucks the worst defensive team in the league.

"That's coming from a defensive specialist himself," Porter said with just a hint of sarcasm in his voice.

Wasn't Porter bothered by such comments?

"I don't worry about comments made by somebody who never really played defense," Porter said.

Legler made the comments after Allen Iverson lit up the Bucks for 48 points at the Bradley Center. The only thing was, in the previous game, Northwest Division-leading Seattle shot 29.4% and scored 73 points in a loss to Milwaukee. The SuperSonics' shooting was a low for a Bucks opponent this season.

"Obviously, we've got some areas where we, like any team, want to try and improve in and we have to continue to work on them," said Porter. "Overall, I wouldn't say we're the worst defensive team in this league. I mean, that one game. . . . You can look at one game against a lot of guys who had big numbers against your team so. . ."

AT THE POINT: Since the trade of Mike James to Houston, Williams is getting the bulk of the minutes at point guard for the Bucks. Williams is approaching games pretty much the same way, with possibly one exception.

"On the court, I'm more vocal because I'm out there more now and try to get the tempo of our game our way," said Williams. "I'm playing more minutes so I have the opportunity to dictate what tempo we want to play."*


----------



## WhoDaBest23 (Apr 16, 2003)

DHarris34Phan said:


> *Preview*:
> 
> *WHEN: 7:30 p.m. Monday.
> 
> ...


:laugh:


----------



## DHarris34Phan (Oct 28, 2004)

*Getting close to tip-off, getting hype...hopefully that I can win the 100 chips that I bet on Milwaukee! :banana: *


----------



## DHarris34Phan (Oct 28, 2004)

1st Quarter Rundown​
*Bucks look like the better team early....12-6 with 5:30 minutes to go in the 1st Quarter...

Argg..anybody but Chris Duhon hitting that 3... 16-9 Bucks with 4 mins to go

...Mason with 8 points...***superstar alert***

Curry with the slam...16-11 Bucks

Piatkowski with a 3...16-14 Bucks....

MO FOR THREEEEEEEEEEEEEEE!......19-14 Bucks

Redd Jumper...21-16 Bucks

Hinrich nails a trey ball...21-19 Bulls

Curry with a basket..21-21 all

Joe Smith goes 1-2 from the line...

22-21 Bucks at the end of the 1st.

**Dez with 8 points, Joe Smith with 4 rebounds**
*


----------



## DHarris34Phan (Oct 28, 2004)

2nd Quarter Rundown​
*Dez with the slam...24-21 Bucks

Bulls with a bucket...24-23 Bucks

Strickland hits one of 2 free throws- 25-23 Bucks

Piatkowski with the layup...25-25 Bucks

Hinrich with the Jumper...27-25 Bulls

Harrington hits both free throws....29-25 Bulls

The Croation Sensation for THRRREEEE!!...29-28 Bulls

Nocioni with the slamma jamma 31-28 Bulls

Gordon with the Jumper...33-28 Bulls

Fizer misses both free throws...33-28 Bulls

Strickland with a jumper...33-35 Bulls

Duhon with a 3...36-32 Bulls

Redd w/ a layup...36-34 Bulls

Zaza with a 6 footer! :banana: ..36-36 All

Nocioni with a layup...38-36 Bulls

Bulls with a 3..???...41-36 Bulls

Nocioni with a jumper...43-36 Bulls

Joe Smith makes 1 of 2 Free throws...43-37 Bulls

Antonio Davis with a dunk...45-37 Bulls

Redd makes 2 of 2 Free Throws..45-39 Bulls

End of the 2nd Quarter 45-39 Bulls

*


----------



## DHarris34Phan (Oct 28, 2004)

*Not gonna do the rundown for 3rd and 4th Quarter...check the game recap for details....*


----------



## DHarris34Phan (Oct 28, 2004)

*Bucks staying close in the middle of the 3rd...this would be a great win*


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

I gotta say your game updates were pretty damn good.


----------



## DHarris34Phan (Oct 28, 2004)

Game Recap​
*In a game that was that fought till the very end, the Bucks ran out of gas at the end and lost to the Chicago Bulls 90-85 at the United Center.

The Bucks, who had won 2 nights earlier in Milwaukee versus Chicago, was led by free-agent to be Michael Redd, who had 26 points. Joe Smith has been the only Bucks big man to be able to consistently grab 10 rebounds per night, tonight grabbing 12, along with 9 points. Desmond Mason, who in the 1st and first 2 minutes of the 2nd quarter was 5-5 from the field, but only managed to make one more basket, finishing the night with a disapointing 13 points, 1 assist, and 1 rebound.

The Bulls won with a very balanced attack, with Kirk Hinrich leading their scoring with 17 points. Andres Nocioni, a rookie from the Argentinian Gold Medal team of the 2004 Olympics, led the Bulls with 8 rebounds.

The turning point of the came when the Bucks fouled Andres Nocioni down by 2 with 11 seconds to go. Andres tried to give the Bucks at a chance at the victory by missing both free throws, but the rebound was tipped out by Chicago center Tyson Chandler, and was recovered by Chris Duhon, who was sent to the line for 2. Coach Terry Porter of the Bucks proceeded to send a bucket of gum onto the court, which the Bulls were awarded a techinical free-throw, which they made. Duhon sank both free throws and the lead was the Bulls for good.*

ESPN RECAP


----------

